# Water only coming through 1 hole on unit body on Classic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I did a de-scale last night and also removed the rose holder assembly (the disc thing held in by the 2 allen keys underneath the shower screen) for the first time on my Gaggia Classic.

Once removed I noticed was that water only seemed to only come through the one hole (on the left) on the unit body.

Is this normal as I'd expect it to come through both?

There doesn't seem to be any difference with the machine, but just checking.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you remove the plate? Maybe you need to clean the group out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Which is the plate? (apologies if I've been using the wrong terminology)

Basically I've taken off the shower screen, then removed the rose assembly that's held in by 2 Allen keys (it looks like a fat disc) I think this is called the rose assembly according to the Gaggia blown up diagram I found online.

I got as far as being able to take the gasket out.

How do you get the next bit off? Is that the plate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

It's been a month or so since I descaled my classic and looked at this. I'm pretty sure mine was only flowing from the left too.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for the reply. Which is the plate? (apologies if I've been using the wrong terminology)
> 
> Basically I've taken off the shower screen, then removed the rose assembly that's held in by 2 Allen keys (it looks like a fat disc) I think this is called the rose assembly according to the Gaggia blown up diagram I found online.
> 
> ...


The group assembly is basically, made of 4 parts.

The boiler upper and heating elements, the boiler lower and group head, the shower diffuser plate and the shower screen.

The thing you are calling the rose is the diffuser plate.

I'll run some water though my machine with the shower screen off and see how it flows though the diffuser.

But the point of the diffuser is to break the stream of water from the boiler up so that it forms a diffused shower, so I would expect water to flow from all of the holes.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

As you can see, all 4 holes have good flow.

So I would suggest giving a good cleaning.

Sorry for the awful photo, my phone's camera has been really messed up recently.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> The group assembly is basically, made of 4 parts.
> 
> The boiler upper and heating elements, the boiler lower and group head, the shower diffuser plate and the shower screen.
> 
> ...


I think I had the diffuser off when I only had flow from the left but I'll check it out later tonight.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

As long as you have flow from all the holes in the diffuser then I think it's ok.

My machine is too hot to remove the diffuser, so I'll leave that to you.

But bearing in mind that the water comes from the solenoid and not the boiler, it doesn't sound unusual that the water would come from a specific place.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> As long as you have flow from all the holes in the diffuser then I think it's ok.
> 
> My machine is too hot to remove the diffuser, so I'll leave that to you.
> 
> But bearing in mind that the water comes from the solenoid and not the boiler, it doesn't sound unusual that the water would come from a specific place.


Kyle. once again you have missed the point whilst trying to show off your knowledge, your enthusiasm is commendable, but, Urbanbumpkin had already stated that he had removed the diffuser and had flow only from the left hole, not that the diffuser only had flow from one hole.

To the OP, this is perfectly normal as only the one hole goes through to the rest of the group/boiler assembly, then the diffuser and shower plate do their job before the water reaches the pf and coffee.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Kyle. once again you have missed the point whilst trying to show off your knowledge, your enthusiasm is commendable, but, Urbanbumpkin had already stated that he had removed the diffuser and had flow only from the left hole, not that the diffuser only had flow from one hole.
> 
> To the OP, this is perfectly normal as only the one hole goes through to the rest of the group/boiler assembly, then the diffuser and shower plate do their job before the water reaches the pf and coffee.


I was kind of hasty to reply, indeed.

Orz

Anyway... Yes, if you remove the diffuser, then it sounds normal.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks all. Just to confirm Diffuser removed, soaked in pul caf and has been given a scrub. Just to confirm water through all 4 holes on the diffuser .

It was just after I'd removed the diffuser where it just has 2 holes that I thought it was strange to have flow from just one of them.

Apologies for my p*ss poor terminology, which probably clouded matters. I was using a Gaggia Classic diagram from parts guru. I think it had done a direct translation of the description from Italian.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks all. Just to confirm Diffuser removed, soaked in pul caf and has been given a scrub. Just to confirm water through all 4 holes on the diffuser .
> 
> It was just after I'd removed the diffuser where it just has 2 holes that I thought it was strange to have flow from just one of them.
> 
> ...


I've found that using puly caff to soak my diffuser results in an electrical reaction between the brass nut embedded in it for the showerscreen screw to fasten to and the aluminium and it goes black, so I had to get the dremel out and clean it up properly, I now use Fairy Powerspray on it and it comes up just great and then rinse it off thoroughly after a good scrub.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I've found that using puly caff to soak my diffuser results in an electrical reaction between the brass nut embedded in it for the showerscreen screw to fasten to and the aluminium and it goes black, so I had to get the dremel out and clean it up properly, I now use Fairy Powerspray on it and it comes up just great and then rinse it off thoroughly after a good scrub.


Thanks for the tip, it was quite dark already and gave it a going over with one of those green scrubber things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

